# Neutered Male Still Mounting Female Cage Mates



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Just as the title suggests, I've got a neutered male that is constantly harassing his female cage mates by mounting them. Is this normal behavior? I certainly don't want all 5 of my girls to end up pregnant because he's somehow still able to impregnate them. He has only been with them for about 2 weeks, is this something that will stop after a while?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

How long has it been since he was neutered? Male rats are still fertile for about 10 days after they are snipped. If you did not find that out and wait for at least 10 days after his surgery, there could be a very real chance that they might possibly be pregnant if he's been mounting everyone a lot.

But, I had my two boys neutered when they were about 3 or 4 months old. And earlier this year, one sister (she's the only one that does this) was getting all heated up and vibrating and popcorning like girls do when they're revved, and one boy full on mounted her as if they were mating. It had been at least a year and a half, and he was still tempted enough to act on instinct. So you could just have a horny boy who's excited to be with some pretty girls! As long as it's been at least 10 days and he's not being aggressive about it, you shouldn't have anything to worry about! Just a horny boy. lol


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

He's been neutered for months now, so I know it's not just a time thing. I just wanted to make sure that the instinct was still there just because he's a boy and not because something managed to stay intact during the surgery. His rear is now almost indistinguishable from my girls' hindends though lol (so weird seeing male rats without huge balls) so I'm probably just worrying for nothing.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

You shouldn't have anything to worry about then since he was neutered so long ago. But I don't know how long it takes for the actual testosterone to leave his system. I don't know if it depends on how old he was when he got neutered too. Maybe if he was fully grown it might take a while to grow out of the habit of getting excited by girls.


----------

